# What plant is this?



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought this plant a long time ago and just wanted to know what it is exactly? I suspect it is a philo of some sort. I've never used it in a viv before, but have used it in a quarantine setup and suspect it will do very well in a vivarium.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

It appears to be a philodendron micans, or Velvet Leaf Vine. Very pretty!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely micans, which is really a form of scandens.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

...aaaand its a great viv plant. Introduce it as 3 node cuttings and watch it grow!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Great viv plant! 

However I feel the need to make a correction on the name.
That is Philodendron hederaceum. This specifically is the juvenile form that is commonly referred to as Philodendron micans.



Todd


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Definitely micans, which is really a form of scandens.


They are different species though? 



Frogtofall said:


> ...aaaand its a great viv plant. Introduce it as 3 node cuttings and watch it grow!




It looks like I could do way less than three node cuttings. It's sending arial roots down at every node. Even in dry southern california summer weather (I keep it wel watered). It looks like even 1 node cuttings would work.

The cutting that I threw into my quarantine tank was three nodes and placed in a quarantine tank consisting of paper towel topped with magnolia leaves and a few cuttings of plants. It has done well (The roots are growing longer but no new leaves with existing leaves maintaining color, posture, strength, etc.) despite being planted in its conditions.



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Great viv plant!
> 
> However I feel the need to make a correction on the name.
> That is Philodendron hederaceum. This specifically is the juvenile form that is commonly referred to as Philodendron micans.
> ...


So what do I have? micans? scandens? or hederaceum? I'm confused It is frogsafe right?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Safe is a relative term. Have you rinsed it well?
Have you quarantined it for a while?
Most of the plants are fine to put in frog tanks. There are only a few out there Id say are unsafe to be around the frogs.
Its mostly the pesticides, fungicides, and foliar fertilizers that are used on commercially produced plants that present an issue for the animals.
Aside from those issues just a good bleaching will kill off any parasites or harmful bacteria

As far as what plant you have , P. micans and P. scandens and several others have apparently been reclassified as P. hederaceum. It seems that it is only really the juvenile forms that look different. If you want to get technical, you could say you have the juvenile form called 'Micans'


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, 1 node cuttings work great. I didn't realize the internodes were so long. This is probably the easiest plant to propagate. Haha.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Safe is a relative term. Have you rinsed it well?
> Have you quarantined it for a while?
> Most of the plants are fine to put in frog tanks. There are only a few out there Id say are unsafe to be around the frogs.
> Its mostly the pesticides, fungicides, and foliar fertilizers that are used on commercially produced plants that present an issue for the animals.
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. I'll look into it a little more to get a better understanding of exactly what you are talking about.

Yes I have rinsed it off very well. And soaked it in a bleach solution, and rinsed again. 



Frogtofall said:


> Yeah, 1 node cuttings work great. I didn't realize the internodes were so long. This is probably the easiest plant to propagate. Haha.


Good to hear. I agree the nodes are pretty long. I look forward to testing it in a real viv.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres a great link regarding some of the taxonomic confusion regarding this plant.

http://www.exoticrainforest.com/Philodendron%20hederaceum%20pc.html


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx,

I wanted to post that link but I couldnt remember what the site was.


Todd


----------



## dede (Dec 1, 2020)

varanoid said:


> I bought this plant a long time ago and just wanted to know what it is exactly? I suspect it is a philo of some sort. I've never used it in a viv before, but have used it in a quarantine setup and suspect it will do very well in a vivarium.


Where did you get it? if you dont mind how much?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry, dede, this thread is over 9 years old. Varanoid is still around, but might not remember the details on the purchase 😁 That's one of the less user-friendly aspects of the search bar - bringing up necrothreads all the dang time.

Mark


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

dede said:


> Where did you get it? if you dont mind how much?


Dede, Philodendron Micans is actually a pretty common houseplant and a brief search of it should bring up a bunch of results. Maybe try eBay but I don't recommend Etsy since it can be pretty pricy on there. Ive even seen it at my local nurseries.


----------

